# looking for salt soap recipe



## Buttercupsoaps

I keep seeing some talk about 'Salt Soap' Does anyone know where I can find a recipe for this. I would love to try it. CP method, maybe using goats milk too, if thats a do? :?


----------



## Tabitha

Did you search for it here at the forum? I know it is posted here a couple of time. I am walking out the door so I can't look for it rigtht now. Take a peek, I bet you will find it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man

I've posted my recipe several times.  Here you go;

Coconut Oil...........50%
Palm Kernal Oil.....25%
Shea Butter..........20%
Castor Oil...............5%

A better varation

Coconut Oil............... 50%
PKO.......................... 12.5%
Babassu Oil..............  12.5%
Shea Butter...............  15%
Kpangnan Butter.........  5%
Castor Oil.................... 5%

I figure a 6% lye discount.  Do not discount water, I use a 29% lye solution when making salt bars and use my goat milk.
The normal amount of oils your mold uses X .8 then that number of oils figure the above recipe.  I then figure that number X .8 to get the amount of salt needed at very light trace.  I've made 2 batches this week alone!  Selling a lot of them!

I made this batch on Tuesday.  It is Peppermint Lavender EO's.in my TOG 12/24 bar mold;










Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Buttercupsoaps

OMG Paul, those are stunning! :shock:  I hope some day I'll be that good at swirling. Guess that takes years to get that good. I'm using a log mold so my colors don't show up as nice of a swirl. But I'm getting better.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Lane

Yes Paul! Those are beautiful!!


----------



## Buttercupsoaps

*No gel occured on salt soap*

Hey Paul, me confused with percentiles !  
My salt soap didn't gel yet and its been 2 hours or more. heres my recipe;
24 oz. coconut
10 oz. shea
6 oz. palm
6 oz. grapeseed
3 oz. castor

16 oz. water/milk
7.25 oz. lye

added 24 oz. sea salt @ trace (this sunk to the bottom of pot :? 
Im sitting it under the wood stove to keep it warm, trying to get it to gel.


----------



## Buttercupsoaps

*it gelled*

It finally gelled...........set up enough to cut so, I started cutting but the salt was all at the bottom of the bars.........it crumbled on the bottom  the rest of it set up wonderfully. Any body know the problem? :cry:


----------



## Isy

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> I've posted my recipe several times.  Here you go;
> 
> Coconut Oil...........50%
> Palm Kernal Oil.....25%
> Shea Butter..........20%
> Castor Oil...............5%
> 
> A better varation
> 
> Coconut Oil............... 50%
> PKO.......................... 12.5%
> Babassu Oil..............  12.5%
> Shea Butter...............  15%
> Kpangnan Butter.........  5%
> Castor Oil.................... 5%
> 
> I figure a 6% lye discount.  Do not discount water, I use a 29% lye solution when making salt bars and use my goat milk.
> The normal amount of oils your mold uses X .8 then that number of oils figure the above recipe.  I then figure that number X .8 to get the amount of salt needed at very light trace.  I've made 2 batches this week alone!  Selling a lot of them!
> 
> I made this batch on Tuesday.  It is Peppermint Lavender EO's.in my TOG 12/24 bar mold;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul.... :wink:



Hello Paul,
I am dying to try out your recipe but I need a bit of help :
PKO : could it be replace by Palm oil
Kpangnan Butter : I don't have any. Do you think I can raise the sheabutter to 20 % to compensate ? What s best ?
Next is the toughest part lye and water. I have been making soaps for a year all kind of ingredients but salt bar is new (only tried yesterday). So, I would appreciate if you could tell me the amount of liquid and lye I need for 1 kg of oil.I realise it is a lot to ask but I would really appreciate your help on this.
Many thanks in advance for your help.
Isy


----------



## surf girl

Not Paul, but I can answer some of your questions.

PKO is different than PO and will impart different qualities to the soap. It also has a differet SAP value, so you will have to adjust your lye.

As far as the lye and water, run your oils through a lye calculator (such as soapcalc.com) as per a normal batch of soap (it is no different with a salt bar).  Select a lye concentration of around 30% in order to find your water quantity - you will not want a higher lye concentration when working with salt.

Can't help re the kpangnan butter substitution, sorry.


----------



## Isy

surf girl said:
			
		

> Not Paul, but I can answer some of your questions.
> 
> PKO is different than PO and will impart different qualities to the soap. It also has a differet SAP value, so you will have to adjust your lye.
> 
> As far as the lye and water, run your oils through a lye calculator (such as soapcalc.com) as per a normal batch of soap (it is no different with a salt bar).  Select a lye concentration of around 30% in order to find your water quantity - you will not want a higher lye concentration when working with salt.
> 
> Can't help re the kpangnan butter substitution, sorry.



Hi Surfgirl,
Usually I use the following calculator to figure the amount of lye and liquid
http://www.thesage.com/calcs/lyecalc2.php
I only check the qualities of my soaps with Soapcalc (that s explain why I am a bit slow ....)
Anyway, I did what you say but I need you to double check my figures because they sound wrong.
so for 1000 g (1kg) and the 2sd version of Pauls soap I found with 30% of lye concentration
368.13 g of water and 157.77 g of lye. It seems like a huge amount. Did I miss something ?
Thanks in advance for all your help.
Isy


----------



## surf girl

I ran the numbers through soapcalc at 5% superfat and I get 372g water, 159g lye, so yes, I think your numbers are correct.


----------



## Isy

surf girl said:
			
		

> I ran the numbers through soapcalc at 5% superfat and I get 372g water, 159g lye, so yes, I think your numbers are correct.




Thanks a mil Surf girl for this. 

I am gonna order the Kpangnan Butter and PKO that I don't have here and try this recipe.

One more question for you though, do you know how to superfat on The Sage calculator. It goes up to 10 % only. So, what about if I need to superfat to 20 % for a 92% coco + 8% sheabutter salt bar ?????
http://www.thesage.com/calcs/lyecalc2.php

Isy


----------



## surf girl

Isy said:
			
		

> One more question for you though, do you know how to superfat on The Sage calculator. It goes up to 10 % only. So, what about if I need to superfat to 20 % for a 92% coco + 8% sheabutter salt bar ?????
> http://www.thesage.com/calcs/lyecalc2.php
> 
> Isy



You would have to do your math yourself. It's not hard if you've got a good grasp of math (e.g. 5% superfat uses 5% less lye than 0% superfat, 7% superfat uses 7% less lye, etc), but if you are not confident working with percentages or you want to avoid mistakes, use a different lye calculator, one that will allow you to just plug in a superfat.


----------



## Isy

surf girl said:
			
		

> Isy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more question for you though, do you know how to superfat on The Sage calculator. It goes up to 10 % only. So, what about if I need to superfat to 20 % for a 92% coco + 8% sheabutter salt bar ?????
> http://www.thesage.com/calcs/lyecalc2.php
> 
> Isy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to do your math yourself. It's not hard if you've got a good grasp of math (e.g. 5% superfat uses 5% less lye than 0% superfat, 7% superfat uses 7% less lye, etc), but if you are not confident working with percentages or you want to avoid mistakes, use a different lye calculator, one that will allow you to just plug in a superfat.
Click to expand...


Thanks again Surf girl. I guess I d rather trust soapcalc than my brain then   
Isy


----------



## Jezzy

Hi, i just found Pauls salt bar recipe. I want to try it and have a couple of questions. I tried to pm Paul but am not sure if He is still participating in this forum so I will try asking here. 

Does anyone know why only a 6 % lye discount? I used 18% in my last batch. My second question is with The kpangnan butter. It is not available here. Is there a substitution for that? Maybe a different namme?

I know this thread is really old. I hope you don't mind me digging it up!  :wink:


----------



## srenee

I know this is an older thread.  But if someone reads this I would like to know as well.  How do you put superfat numbers in Soapmaker 3 calc.
Thanks


----------

